# Help with schools



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

We are thinking to move to Andalucia, maybe Malaga or somewhere on Costa del Sol, if my husband will get a job there ( he is in IT). We are coming to visit the area in February and would like to have a look at some good state schools ( primary) but also secondary.

I would like some information from people's experience, which schools are good and can you please name them and the area they cover so we can look at some rents while we are there.

Having said this, we have not ruled out other parts of Spain , it's just we have to see where my husband will find work and we had to start from somewhere. Anyway, it should be somewhere close to the coast,more or less....

I hope to get many replies,
thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adinanz said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are thinking to move to Andalucia, maybe Malaga or somewhere on Costa del Sol, if my husband will get a job there ( he is in IT). We are coming to visit the area in February and would like to have a look at some good state schools ( primary) but also secondary.
> 
> ...



There are 100s if not more schools in the Malaga area alone, I'll try and find a link that lists them all. Alot depends on your childrens ages as to how they'll cope with the language issues and fit in. However, what I would suggest as an overall plan is that there is a technology park in Malaga (thinking of possible employment???) which does have a school attached - the school isnt state, nor is it an international as such, altho there are a wide variety of nationalities attending. Its new and its not too expensive (about half the cost of internationals).

Colegio MIT - Colegio bilingüe MIT

Anyway, its situated near the town of Alhaurin de la Torre which is a lovely place. So theres a start. The one word of advise I would give is that you sort out employment first, its not easy over here and must take priority before you burn your bridges!!

Jo xxx


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Jo, this is a great start and we'll put Alhaurin de la Torre on our list . Do you have any idea about the state schools there?
You are perfectly right, I know. We have to sort out employment first, that's no doubt about it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adinanz said:


> Thank you Jo, this is a great start and we'll put Alhaurin de la Torre on our list . Do you have any idea about the state schools there?
> You are perfectly right, I know. We have to sort out employment first, that's no doubt about it.


Yes I know a bit. There are quite a few schools there. But it depends on your childrens age and which part of town you choose to live in. My daughter went to the one (secondary) we thought was the best IES Capellanía Although she didnt like it there (she was 13 and didnt like anything!!!!!!). But there are four other secondary schools. The question is how can you tell which are good and which arent, they dont have league tables. What we did was sit outside of the schools at opening and closing times to see what the children were like, how they behaved, what they were wearing etc to get a feel. We then went in and met with the head and asked friends what they thought (a different answer from each of them!). That said, you can only get into the schools if you live in the right area and they have places available!

Anyway, I cant remember the names of the other schools in the area, apart from one, "Gerald Brennan"!

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

How old are your kids ?
What is their standard of Spanish like ?
Public or State School ?


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

djfwells said:


> How old are your kids ?
> What is their standard of Spanish like ?
> Public or State School ?



We are looking at state schools, our kids are 2, 6 and 10, they have a good knowledge of 3 languages but Spanish is not one of them ( although one is a Latin language, Romanian).


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a website with all the public schools in Andalucia or Costa del Sol ??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adinanz said:


> Does anyone have a website with all the public schools in Andalucia or Costa del Sol ??


When you say Public, do you mean state or international??? If international check this out http://www.nabss.org/

Jo xxx


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry, I meant state, I think of the other ones (international ones) as private !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adinanz said:


> sorry, I meant state, I think of the other ones (international ones) as private !


ah well in that case you'd need to go to the Ayuntamiento website town by town


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adinanz said:


> sorry, I meant state, I think of the other ones (international ones) as private !


Yes its confusing for us brits, cos a public school in England is a "posh" private school LOLOLOL I think Xabiachica, my co mod wrote a link down for Fuengirola, which is a start colegios publicos fuengirola - Buscar con Google 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Or if you Google Colegios Publicos Alhaurin de la Torre, too or any other town, a list should appear.


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

I found this :

https://www.educacion.es/centros/selectaut.do


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adinanz said:


> I found this :
> 
> https://www.educacion.es/centros/selectaut.do


:clap2::clap2:

I'm going to add that to the 'education in Spain' sticky


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, it's a good one !

I am looking for a good IES for my 11 year old son, thinking of 2 in Estepona : IES Monterroso and IES Mar De Alboran. Any feedback from anyone?
Also, a good primary in the same area for may 6 year old ?

There is only one IES in Manilva and someone here on the forum said it has mixed reports.


----------

